# First attempt a cheese.... using my WSM



## jirodriguez (May 30, 2010)

So I decided to try doing some cheese in my WSM. The sacrificial victims are 1 block Tillamook Sharp Chedder, 1 block Tillamook Monteray Jack, 1 wedge Picorino Romano, 2 rounds of Gouda, and a dozen or so sticks of string cheese.

For smoke I bought a 9x4x3 chip box that I filled with apple wood chips. I put 4 pieces of charcoal down and rested the box next to them.... wasn't getting any smoke. So I took a 5th piece and put it inside the box at one end, hey presto, worked like a charm. I has been running for 2 hrs. at about 80°, figure I'll give it another 2 hrs. then vacuum seal them all for the two week rest.

I will post some picks when I pull them off the smoker.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

Better get another cooler after you taste them, you'll be smoking more. I'm curious how the Picorino Romano will come out, let us know.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 31, 2010)

Fresh off the smoker, still need to "age" for 2 weeks.







All packaged up and back into the fridge for 2 weeks.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 1, 2010)

I did a block of sharp cheddar cheese yesterday. I finally got my Smoke Daddy hooked up to my smoker,  I didn't want to waste the smoke..and there was a block of cheese sitting in the rrefrigerator so...   I was planning on tasting it on Friday.  I don't know if I can wait two weeks.  Next outing for the Smoke Daddy will be to smoke a sampling of cheese like the one you did...


----------



## wildflower (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 1, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> So I decided to try doing some cheese in my WSM. The sacrificial victims are 1 block Tillamook Sharp Chedder, 1 block Tillamook Monteray Jack, 1 wedge Picorino Romano, 2 rounds of Gouda, and a dozen or so sticks of string cheese.
> 
> For smoke I bought a 9x4x3 chip box that I filled with apple wood chips. I put 4 pieces of charcoal down and rested the box next to them.... wasn't getting any smoke. So I took a 5th piece and put it inside the box at one end, hey presto, worked like a charm. I has been running for 2 hrs. at about 80°, figure I'll give it another 2 hrs. then vacuum seal them all for the two week rest.
> 
> I will post some picks when I pull them off the smoker.


Questions:

1. Did you put the charcoal/smoker box on the regular charcoal grate in the WSM?

2. Did you use the water pan?  If so, filled with water? 

3. Which rack held the cheese?

Thanks.  I am interested to try this with my smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2010)

JIR,

That looks real good!

Looks like you got it real smokey---Should be GREAT!

Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 1, 2010)

HDsmoke said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Did you put the charcoal/smoker box on the regular charcoal grate in the WSM?
> 
> ...


Chip box and charcoal on the regular charcoal rack, no water in the pan, and the cheese on the top rack. I used my digital probe therm stuck through a drilled out piece of wood to keep track of temps. because the WSM lid therm doesn't go that low. Highest temp I got was 92°, then it settled down to 82°. I ran it for 4 hrs.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 1, 2010)

I think this would be a great gift for someone. I'm gonna have to give it a whirl


----------

